# Obtaining Dual License in California



## Reddit (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am an electrical PE and I have also been working for a PE Civil engineer for the last 12 months in the state of California. I have been told that if you have your PE in any engineering field that you only need (1) year of work experience under an engineer to apply for the second license. In short, I would like to sit for the Civil PE exam in california and i only have (1) year of work experience in Civil Engineering under a Civil PE but I am an electrical PE already. Anyone know anything about this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 22, 2015)

It's been a while since I've looked at the California regs. From memory though, most states either require your experience to be progressive in the discipline you are applying for (e.g. you might need an additional 2 years of "civil" experience) or they only are looking for progressive engineering experience regardless of discipline. You'd want to look up the california statutes (and as necessary, quote them back to the board in your application)

I've personally never heard of this 1 year concept.


----------



## dontlikebeinganeng (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/faq_eng.pdf:

Question 5, Item (4)

Work experience which has been used to qualify for licensure in one branch of engineering may not be used again to qualify in another branch of engineering. Therefore, applicants who wish to qualify for licensure in more than one branch of engineering must provide evidence of sufficient qualifying experience in each branch in which they wish to seek licensure.

With that being said, you need 12 months. 

In the state of CA, Civil has the most power of all PEs and hardest to obtain due to strictness (I believe ASCE lobbied hard). There was a CA BPELSG member present during an ASCE lunch meeting and they mentioned the idiosyncrasies of each license. 

source: I'm a licensed mechanical and civil in CA. Soon to be electrical if oil prices don't continue to drop in price.


----------



## dontlikebeinganeng (Dec 22, 2015)

Need 12 more months* correction.

For a total of 2 years total civil experience (assuming you have an ABET accredited degree).


----------



## lshayya (Jan 15, 2017)

dontlikebeinganeng said:


> http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/faq_eng.pdf:
> 
> Question 5, Item (4)
> 
> ...


So lets say in your situation you got your mechanical PE first. How many months of working under a civil PE after getting your mechanical PE did you need in order to qualify? 12 or 24? What I'm trying to see is if the mechanical PE counted for you as though you had a masters so that you only needed 12 months under a civil PE. Or is it that the board can care less if you have a mechanical PE and required you to still do 24 months work experience under a civil PE.

thanksin Advance!


----------

